# Water Agitation Decreases Co2?



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi ,

How does Co2 react when increasing surface water movement, I know there is a gas exchange between water and air.
Per example, if I was to put the filter flute a few inches higher tha water level, like a heavy rain effect, would the Co2 concentration decrease? , can different Co2 levels possibly change water P.H., less Co2 = increase in P.H. thanx


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Surface agitation definitely decreases co2 content in the water, so if you are running pressurized co2, it's best to keep the surface relatively calm and co2 does lower the ph


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

When running CO2 with plants, the plants take in the CO2 during the day and release oxygen so if your tank is not heavily stocked the fish should have enough oxygen and surface aggitation is not required.

At night the opposite is true, plants take in oxygen and release CO2 so I run an air pump on a timer at night, this purges the CO2 (which is not required) and provides the plants and fish with a the oxygen they need. You can also get a solenoid to cut off the CO2 supply at night which will save you wasting CO2 when it's not needed but as it happens you need to waste alot of CO2 to equal the cost of a solenoid. I think it's better to just purge it with an air pump or even a power head aggitating the surface on a timer.


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

thanx guys, everything is clear...


----------

